# RMC Jiu-Jitsu Club



## Younghusband (15 Jun 2005)

Any info out there besides the listing on the following two pages:

http://www.rmc.ca/geninfo/sports_e.html
http://www.rmc.ca/athletics/rec/exec_e.html


----------



## frumpy (18 Jul 2005)

contact last years rep for more info and the new IC 

Scott McCarthy s23354@rmc.ca


----------

